
Lost Sense of Smell May Be Peculiar Clue to Coronavirus Infection - vo2maxer
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/22/health/coronavirus-symptoms-smell-taste.html
======
vo2maxer
From the American Academy of Otolaryngology - Head and Neck Surgery:

[https://www.entnet.org/content/coronavirus-
disease-2019-reso...](https://www.entnet.org/content/coronavirus-
disease-2019-resources)

